# Bailey wood cleared



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quick heads up--the wood after Supermax/Tampax was removed today. There is still a nub of the original tree stump poking into river right, so watch for that if you somehow end up that far over. As well, the river wide tree below that that required the tight squeeze on the far left was cut back about 2/3 of the way across, leaving plenty of room to navigate river left without worry.

Fremont somehow managed to carry the implement down in his boat and did the heavy work--big job. The rest of us just schlepped a few rounds--hopefully higher than the high water mark.

Great day on Bailey.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work, way to step up and get her done.


----------



## DanielGlauser (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for clearing the wood, planing on being in there tomorrow.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

thank you!


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Fremont is a dirty ID ******* who would rather operate a chainsaw than kayak. I've never kayaked Bailey with him when there wasn't a chainsaw in his boat.

Thanks dude!


----------



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, THANK YOU!!! We went through the Max (yes, we all walked it) around 1 PM with some others and noticed the first log cut off. We removed a small piece of drop off just below "mini wall slammer" and then we were very relieved to see the river wide log MUCH shorter, great work!!! Thanks again!


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

So much better yesterday. Thanks for the hard work!


----------

